# Cool! You can now check warranty status on Apple's website



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but I just noticed you can now enter a serial number for an Apple product and see how many days are left for the warranty.

I just checked my Powerbook, and I have 1 day left.. eep.. sure hope nuthin goes wrong cuz I can't afford Applecare.. 

Anyway, it's on the right side of the support page.. scroll down..
http://www.apple.com/ca/support/


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice. Thanks for the link. I have 330 days left on my iBook.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

> Our records indicate that your product is covered under Apple’s Limited Warranty and your estimated date of purchase was 17-Feb-05. Based on this data, your product will be covered by Apple service warranty for 170 more days.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Uh oh...."Our records indicate that your product is covered under Apple’s Limited Warranty and your estimated date of purchase was 20-Sep-04. Based on this data, your product will be covered by Apple service warranty for 19 more days." 
This computer is SUPOST to have AC for another 3years....time to call apple....


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Comprehab - Did you register the AppleCare onto your computer?


----------

